# Workshop Security



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I just recently installed a security system in the house and workshop. I did not want to tear up walls or pay a monthly fee . . . so I did some looking around and found the SC-1000 by SkyLink.

http://www.skylinkhomesecurity.com/skylpressc.html

It is a completely wireless system that has a battery backup. There is even an auto dialer that will call numbers that you program alerting them that your alarm went off.

Another neat thing is that you can add additional sensors.

Im quite happy with it.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Nice Zuki! I've been using a wireless alarm system with battery backup and monitoring for a few years. Make sure you test it from time to time. We relied on the alarm company's expertise to configure the system correctly and it didn't go off when we were robbed this summer. It turns out the system worked fine. I just wan't configured correctly. Nice find.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Geat idea, I have some cheap X10 cameras that I put up but cannot record. I will have to look into this.

thanks


----------

